# New Dog



## Saugeye 1 (May 20, 2006)

I just aquired a two year old male Brittney Spaniel.
Was wondering if anyone has a Brittney or Brittney's
that they hunt grouse with and maybe I could meet 
up and see if mine will get into the grove of birdhunting.
I haven't hunted birds for quite a few years but want to
get back into it. I live in Stark County. 
Will be able to travel within an hour or so...
No idea as of right now if the parents of my dog were 
hunters or not.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i have a brittany, and another on the way... i'd be glad to get together with ya. do you have access to any birds? (pigeons/quail)


----------



## Saugeye 1 (May 20, 2006)

No....no access to either. I am in the process of trying to figure out the best
way to get him trained for birds. We are both new to each other and not really sure what the previous owner had involved him with....
I'll get him trained....just need some help as far as advice and method.

Thanks


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

lets get together sometime


----------



## Saugeye 1 (May 20, 2006)

That we will do.....I'll be getting in touch with ya.


----------



## Saugeye 1 (May 20, 2006)

I just got some pigeons today..
Was messen around with draggen one thru the yard then
would bring the dog out and see if he would get birdee
and point where the bird was at ( tied up in a sack )
He want's to attack the pigeon..... no pointing involved.
Any ideas as to get him to point instead of being so aggressive.
He will for the most part listen to my commands but
he seems to way aggressive as to attacking a bird rather then 
point.
I need some help !!!!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, sounds like you got your hands full. Your best bet is to get with someone that has some pointing dog knowledge. Do not let him get to or catch any birds or your training will prolong for him to point. Pm me your no. and I will try to get you on track....


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

You need either wild birds, good flushing pigeons, or a launcher. You need to have the bird fly when the dog gets close. If you are using a launcher this is best. Let the dog go and when he gets close enough to smell it and don't stop launch the bird. Keep doing this over and over and he will start pointing when he smells it. You can also use a checkcord to encourge the stopping on scent but if you have a loft and homers then I would just keep letting him flush until he figures it out.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

his prey drive is high, thats great, like ohiogsp said, work him with a check cord, or launchers...


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Strong flying pigeon in a harness tied with about 50 feet of heavy fishing line to a flag pole. Work dog on checkcord and never let him get hold of the birds. Also start working "Whoa" there are a few tutorials online that will help you do this in the yard.


----------

